# What's it like in Germany in September?



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi we've 
been thinking of going to france in sept and headng south but we like germany and fancy a trip to Berlin and Dresden and in that region generally. Want do you think the weather will be like in september in this area? We not big sun worshipers but it would be nice if it was fairly warm.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most of inland Europe should be settled with warm autumnal weather, but Germany is a big country, so expect regional variations in weather if you travel across the country.

Being largely inland, Germany tends to have more stable weather than the UK.

Enjoy the trip.

Peter


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

From the time when we lived in Germany, I seem to remember it being still quite warm during the day, but cooling rapidly at night.

Of course, towards the end of September, Oktoberfest is on in Munch.

Colin


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We went for two weeks in September and the weather was much the same as here, went to Dresdon zoo where it rained for while then baking few hours later, on campsite hot then some nights cold. Overall the weather was ok .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Its beautiful, whatever the weather

Just check the regional forecasts

We were last there in May/June mixed weather but more than enough of it dry and warm

April that year was an absolute heat wave, would not have done for us

Good Luck

Enjoy

Aldra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Weather has usually been quite nice for us at that time of year although I would imagine it would be a bit cooler as you get further east.

Its also a good time for Weinfests as well. :silly: 

pete


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We set off to go to Germany early September last year but it, along with most of mid to northern France & the Benelux countries suffered torrential rain - tail end of a hurricane dumping its load.

We gave up and went to Provence  

We figured that was just bad luck, so we're heading back to Germany this coming September to try our luck again.

Morph


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The weather is usually very good at that time.

You have picked 2 great places, Dresden is the most beautiful city architecturally I have ever been to, wonderful, beautiful buildings, you will be amazed, especially after it was destroyed at the end of the second world war. It looks like it has been there 600 years, each building put back together stone by stone, what a feat.

As for Berlin, well you could spend at least a week there and still not do it justice.

KaDeWe in Berlin is the biggest department store in Europe, about 8 floors of it. The toy section was good. I wouldn't say it was expensive but there was a girls pink table football, only 20,000 Euros  I nearly dropped my ice lolly.

Have a great time, but keep your wallet firmly zipped up if you get to KaDeWe  

Paul.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , to be honest , it is fairly impossible to give a 
prediction of wx in Berlin . the long term climatic data give
us the following input .... :

http://www.klimadiagramme.de/Deutschland/berlin2.html

and

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin

regards
Jan


----------

